# hospitals suck



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so, at 3 a.m. this morning, i awakened with my heart doing a dance...possibly a jig....

honey is in spokane, of course, on business and dogs are not good at these things.

i called the paramedics, thinking they'd hook me up to an ekg, pat me on the head, tell me to lose weight and that would be that.

i am now sitting in hospital, iv tubes, ekg monitors, and atrial heart arrythmias of unknown origin, waiting to go to echo and ultrasound to see what the dancing is all about.

thank g'd i'm drugged or i'd be running naked through the hospital to hail a cab.

of course, don't you know the delivery for our meat is tomorrow and i'm the driver.

thank g'd for richelle.

i'm sure i'm fine...or will be....but if i get admitted, y'all are going to be able to hear me from tacoma.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Yikes! I'm so sorry, I hope they'll send you home soon!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is smart thinking on your part to call the paramedics~~ if it were me I'd be oh its nothing and not do anything~~~ and I hope all is going well and your doing ok. Thats quite a scare. Please know prayers are streaming your way.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Hope it's nothing serious and that you will be alright...Meanwhile, try to relax and get some rest


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no Re!!!! Good that you called and got some help...that's a pretty scary thing. Please keep us up to date on your situation if at all possible. Sending you light and positive healing thoughts your way!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh Re, my heart goes out to you. Wish I lived a bit closer so I could be of some help and take some pressure off. 
It sounds like you are getting the best care you possibly can, so relax and let them do their job and look after you. 
Hope you are up and running about really soon. Thinking of you....
Pen


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you need someone to take care of the kids? Hopefully you are reading this from the comfort of your living room. But let me know if you need anything!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no! :frown::frown: I too am glad that you got some immediate help. Keep us posted. I will be keeping you in my thoughts. I sure wish I was closer to help.....


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

:grouphug:GET WELL SOON!:grouphug:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Re..I just responded to a thread by Cavepaws telling her she needs some of your calm and reassuring advice. Please keep up informed as to how you are doing. Praying for you and wisdom for doctors.

Tami..Jodysmom


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I hear ya. I have had many many trips to the hospital being a heart patient. I hate hospitals, I hate the ERs and I don't like doctors. Yep that pretty much sums it up. Try to relax as much as you can. Being frazzled won't help your heart. Just makes it strain that much more. Have you seen a heart specialist at all? If you get those palps often you need to see one. It could be a warning sign of bigger things. Some may hate me for saying this but ERs are not qualified heart specialist. When I was in my home town they wouldn't even touch me with a 12 foot pole because of my condition. I had to either be EMS drive to London to call my heart dr and go the next day (he is 2 1/2 hours from me).

Don't play around. Take it from a person who knows.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Any update? How are you feeling today? I thought about you all night. Thinking of you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you for all the responses.....i so hate hospitals and i used to work in one, blech....

i'll tell you, you guys are the friends i've not yet met, but i feel as if i know ya....and i so appreciate the thoughts and concerns......i really do....it was a little scary.....all i could think of was all those commercials...help, i've fallen and i can't get up....except i didn't fall and i could get up....we were just having a dance party in my chest. LOL

if honey had been home, i probably would have not done anything, but i did what i was taught....best to be embarrassed than dead.

seems the dancing heart may be a result of a medication i was on....so we shall stop that and see.....they wanted to keep me and i asked them if they thought i were in any danger....they said no, we just want to observe you, so i said i promised to sleep with a mirror and they finally let me go home around 9 ish...

thank you for all of your well wishes....i'm sure my friend loved hearing from me at 3: 30....asking her to come get the kids...which she did...

i think we need a commune.....

natalie.....i'm not getting any notifications of responses.....my feelings were almost hurt LOL...until i found the responses...j/k..

but could you check on that?

honey is coming home today.....before everyone says he's sweet, it's because his boss is sending him to alaska next week to drive the first of the routes for his cellular company.....if i feel better and the cardiologist and my internist clears me, i might go with him and stay in anchorage....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So glad to hear you're home and out of harms way right now. Thanks for the update!!!

I'm not sure why you're not getting email notifications. Have you checked your settings yet? I would make sure you have the option of automatically subscribing to any thread you respond to or start...?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

magicre said:


> thank you for all the responses.....i so hate hospitals and i used to work in one, blech....
> 
> i'll tell you, you guys are the friends i've not yet met, but i feel as if i know ya....and i so appreciate the thoughts and concerns......i really do....it was a little scary.....all i could think of was all those commercials...help, i've fallen and i can't get up....except i didn't fall and i could get up....we were just having a dance party in my chest. LOL
> 
> ...


I am very happy for you. I read your post yesterday, but I am really have a rough day yesterday. I am setting down now and came back here to see if we got an update from you. I am glad that all is fine.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I am very happy for you. I read your post yesterday, but I am really have a rough day yesterday. I am setting down now and came back here to see if we got an update from you. I am glad that all is fine.


i feel like i've missed a month.....what's going on with you....i'm so sorry that you're having a rough day yesterday...seems to be catching....


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

magicre said:


> i feel like i've missed a month.....what's going on with you....i'm so sorry that you're having a rough day yesterday...seems to be catching....


All is fine. I guess! I am always ask why we, humans complicate everything. A dog growl and the other dog stop. Humans growl and the other human keep making the same mistake over and over . It is why I love my dogs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So happy that you are alright. Thanks for the update. We missed you!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, this the best new's I've had all day! I guess this means that we've now got to put up with you for decades to come, right? 
I'm so, so glad and relieved you are ok Re. Look after yourself, take some time out, relax and enjoy Anchorage. 
Pen


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

So glad you're feeling better and hopefully it was just the medication. I'll bet honey would've come home anyway so I'll go ahead and say it - honey is sweet


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so happy are okay.  HUGS, feel better soon.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> All is fine. I guess! I am always ask why we, humans complicate everything. A dog growl and the other dog stop. Humans growl and the other human keep making the same mistake over and over . It is why I love my dogs.


agreed. humans can take the simplest point from a to b and turn it into a labyrinth! it is why i love my dogs, too....and want to live on an isolated mountain by the sea.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

magicre said:


> agreed. humans can take the simplest point from a to b and turn it into a labyrinth! it is why i love my dogs, too....and want to live on an isolated mountain by the sea.


You are right. I am also will love to live isolated in a mountain with a labyrinth as an entrance. LOL Only my dogs and myself. LOL


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad you are feeling better magicre!! I can't tell you how many times I have scheduled appts. with my doctor due to heart palpitations. My mom has mitral valve prolapse and I am always afraid I do too because of my palpitations. My doctor listens to my heart and reassures me everytime it is just due to stress/sensitivity to coffee, etc. and that I _don't_ have MVP. It's gotten better as I've gotten a bit immune to the effects of coffee LOL. I think the last time I went to the doctor he asked if I needed Xanax for my obvious anxiety, LOL!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

CrazyRawFedZoo said:


> Have you seen a heart specialist at all? If you get those palps often you need to see one. It could be a warning sign of bigger things. Some may hate me for saying this but ERs are not qualified heart specialist.


I would 2nd this recommendation if you have that option, and I've worked an ER. I'm assuming you saw some sort of cardiologist while in the ER, but as long as you're not about to fall out right in front of them, ER docs probably aren't going to do much. I'm not knocking the ER at all, but the goals (and time restraints) of an ER team are very different than that of a specialist. Just to be on the safe side, I would get a more in depth evaluation. 
But glad you're feeling a little better :happy:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Re, I'm glad you are okay and home safe. Hopefully it was the darn meds and this will be the last of it!


----------

